# Snake Taxidermy



## southernbandit58 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Everyone,  
I'm new to this form but not new to Taxidermy.
I have an emergency!
I was in the process of mounting a 4 and a half foot timber rattler.
Got him skinned out and ready to go but just realized I am out of BALM-EX! :roll: 
Do any of you know of a home concoction I can create that will do just as well 
to preserve my snake.
Thank You 
Southernbandit


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Just use Borax on the skin.


----------

